# Visa Cancellation under probation period



## ellvz16 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi 

I got a job in a not-freezone-area. i have been working in this company for one month now and they gave me a 3 month probation period. I like my job however I cant do 12 hours anymore as they require me to work 12 hours a day and 1 day off. I felt like its very exhausting now. I understand I signed a contract but my question is how much will my employer charge for the visa expenses? Does someone has any idea how much will it cost if I'l resign? roughly How much is the employment visa and the residence visa? Is there a way i could lessen those charges? Because i found a job in free zone so the ban will not be a problem . In the contract they said i can quit within probation period as long as I have one month notice. I'm just scared that my company will charge me too much..Please help..thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

A company will normally ask you to repay the visa cost and any cost they have outlaid in employing you. I think this is normally 3 -4,000 Dhs.

Does it state how many hours you're meant to work in your contract? If it does and it's less than what you're being made to work, you could take them up on that.


----------



## ellvz16 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes It was stated in the contract actually..during the interview they mentioned that sometimes we can work 10 hours but now things are getting unclear. I tried to ask if i can work only 8 hours but they are going to deduct my salary and they can only give 10 hours. I cant imagine how much will be left in my salary if they do that because the salary is only 2500 no meal allowance and housing allowance   At first i thought it was okay and tried thats why i signed the offer . but i realized i cant make it to 12 . so i felt im trapped ..is there any other way i could lessen the charges if i pay for there expenses?

thank you so much , im new in Uae, I'm not really familiar with the laws yet.


----------



## emraan2006 (Jul 10, 2018)

Bro I am in similar sort of situation i still didnt signed any contract i even dont have a proper day off.. They promise for 10 hours but now i have to work more than 11 to 12 hours a day without any overtime.
I also want to quit i am new if you get the proper answer please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

emraan2006 said:


> Bro I am in similar sort of situation i still didnt signed any contract i even dont have a proper day off..


So you have no contract at all ?

So why are you working for them and how did you get into the country without a work permit ?


----------



## emraan2006 (Jul 10, 2018)

I came on visit and went back we have done some metual understanding my employee said to me he will charge 4000 Durham for visa initially I have to pay 2000 and after that remaining 2000 he will deduct from my salary.. He promise to send me the offer letter but I didn't get any offer letter he send a employment visa now he is putting extra pressure and wants me to work more what we promise..
In this situation what can I do my visa is not stamped yet should I wait for stamped visa or what should I do at the moment I feel like a jail.
Please help


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry but your clarification is confusing.

You cannot be sent an 'employment visa' - you can only get an Entry Permit. the visa comes afterwards when you have arrived and had your medical.

Have you had your medical and if so, when ?

Do you have a Residency stamp in your passport - if not, then you have no job.

If you have an Entry permit, then take it to the MoL and tell them your 'employer' is not progressing to residency. If you have not had your medical, go to the MoL and tell them your prospective employer is not progressing your employment.


----------



## emraan2006 (Jul 10, 2018)

Still nothing happen no stamping on passport no medical I arrived on 22th of June to till now there is no sign of any medical or anything else whenever I asked him he said we will send you for the medical on next week


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So wait until next week - you arrived just as Eid started so the ministry offices would have basically been closed for a week, so its only been a couple of weeks

If you came in on a work permit, it'll take a week to get your labour contract sorted out.

You made it sound like you'd been here months. Three weeks is nothing.


----------

